# EHIC reminder



## REC (Dec 21, 2019)

If your EHIC card runs out in the next six months, you can renew it now online. While in the transition period it is still valid and may continue afterwards. Just discovered ours runs out while we are away....if you are taken ill abroad and haven't got a card as applied too late, there is a form which can be emailed by NHS direct to treatment centre abroad.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks  i would have forgotten about this...  just done it.   for once the IT worked well..  lets just  hope the card arrives quickly...


----------



## DnK (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for this, I just realised ours ran out while we were away in Italy. A friend of ours got caught out on one of the scam renewal sites and it cost them £30!


----------



## kenspain (Dec 21, 2019)

There is some talk here about if the UK leaves the EU. then you could have to pay for any medical treatment first and clame it back when you return home


----------



## bartman (Dec 21, 2019)

If you Google for EHIC it's all too easy to end up with one of the scam sites who charge for the application - make sure you get the official one  https://www.ehic.org.uk


----------



## REC (Dec 23, 2019)

kenspain said:


> There is some talk here about if the UK leaves the EU. then you could have to pay for any medical treatment first and clame it back when you return home


I read on the website about claiming on return. Trouble is, the Gov aren't exactly giving much current guidance so it's all a bit of guesswork.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 23, 2019)

I have insurance.


----------



## REC (Dec 23, 2019)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I have insurance.


If you have an EHIC card and also insurance you usually don't have to pay the excess on the policy if you have a claim.


----------



## barge1914 (Dec 23, 2019)

Not so easy claiming from NHS when you get home. You can’t claim by post or email, only by a dedicated phone number which rings for ever without being answered.


----------

